# Home Theatre..WITHOUT SPEAKERS!!!?



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Well not quite..:bigsmile:

Yesterday I visited a new AV shop in a country town near where I live..
They had only just moved in about 2 weeks ago and were still getting set up..

I noticed a projection room off to one side, so I wandered in to have a sticky as one does..
They had a projector and screen up and were running a demo DVD, with the volume down very low..

This room was like a bat cave with very dark grey walls and ceilings..and coming in off the street, it took my eyes awhile to adjust..

I looked around the room and I couldn't see any speakers anywhere!!..not even a sub..and the screen was just fixed to the front wall, so there was no false wall..

At that moment the owner came in and asked me if I would like to hear the system..So he turned up the volume and the room just came alive!!
Deep extended bass and crystal clear mids and highs..with surround sound filling the room...
I looked around the room and still not a speaker to be seen..

I thought..he's got to have in-wall speakers somewhere..but I couldn't see anything but painted plaster walls..
Then he said..They are in-walls, including two subs.!!

These in-wall speakers are really in the wall..
Evidently this new speaker system is able to be mounted in the wall (as you would for any in-wall system) but then you cover them with a special mesh type material that's supplied with the speakers..and then you plaster over them lightly and just paint them with the rest of the wall..
I ran my fingers over the area where the sound was coming from, and could just make out a meshy type of surface..

I would have expected them to sound a bit muddy, mounted in this manner, but they were very clear and bright sounding...and the subs sounded like they were in the room...

Has anyone heard of such a system?...They are not cheap, with the surrounds alone at $900.00 each!!

I can see that this type of system could have tremendous WAF..:T


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

This is the first time I've heard of it. Do you know what the brand name is?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

The're made by Stealth Acoustics...Which is located at Mount Vernon Washington..
http://www.stealthacoustics.com


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

As cool as that is, I like to see my speakers.

What happens after the wife repaints the room (and speakers!) several times, would be my only question. At some point, it's got to affect the sound.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

tenzip said:


> As cool as that is, I like to see my speakers.
> 
> What happens after the wife repaints the room (and speakers!) several times, would be my only question. At some point, it's got to affect the sound.


Actually I don't think it would, since they already have plaster over them..and a few extra coats of paint probably wouln't make any difference..

I still can't believe that they could work in the first place, being covered over with plaster!!..:scratch:

I think they would be very appealing to any women who don't want to see any speakers in their living rooms.


----------

